# Daniel



## Into The Light (Dec 12, 2007)

daniel, i was just curious about your avatar. what is it? i tried to get a better look at it but it's too small.


----------



## Daniel (Dec 12, 2007)

I stole it from another forum  It's a picture of Bucky, a cat in a comic called Get Fuzzy.


----------



## Into The Light (Dec 12, 2007)

holy cow! not at all what i was making of it. i had to go to the website to see and it finally clicked how that image is a cat. i thought it was some sort of warped psychological ink blot  thanks for solving the mystery :lol: he's cute


----------



## Cat Dancer (Dec 12, 2007)

ladybug said:


> i thought it was some sort of warped psychological ink blot


LOL!


----------



## HA (Dec 12, 2007)

I thought it was the mirror image of a guy with a hat and a mustache, back to back.


----------



## Into The Light (Dec 13, 2007)

you've changed your avatar  now that's definitely a cat


----------



## Halo (Dec 13, 2007)

Daniel, I like the new one much better...it brings a smile to my face when I look at it


----------



## stargazer (Dec 13, 2007)

I believe I will now come up with an avatar, that you all shall be soon to see.  :lightbulb:

How's that?


----------



## Daniel (Dec 13, 2007)

It's so good I'm envious


----------



## Mari (Dec 14, 2007)

H! Daniel - until you changed your avatar I actually thought it was someone on skis. I am trying to tire myself out for sleep and thought I would try to put an avatar which is something I have never done before. It took a while but I think I did it. Stargazer's is very nice and maybe I can find something better when I am more awake. It is not exactly how I look but it is exactly how I feel I look. :heart: Mari


----------



## Halo (Dec 14, 2007)

SG and Mari...I like both of your avatars


----------



## stargazer (Dec 14, 2007)

Halo said:


> Daniel, I like the new one much better...it brings a smile to my face when I look at it



I must never have seen the old one, because the one I've been looking at has looked like a cat all along.  (I happened on this thread though the Forum newsletter, and was intrigued that there was a thread named 'Daniel.')

Did anyone besides me just get a notification that David had replied to this thread with a text that neither appears here nor makes sense in the context of the thread?  (Something about subscribing to a number of blogs on bloglines.)


----------



## Halo (Dec 14, 2007)

I don't subscribe to threads so I wouldn't have gotten any notification.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 14, 2007)

> Did anyone besides me just get a notification that David had replied to this thread with a text that neither appears here nor makes sense in the context of the thread? (Something about subscribing to a number of blogs on bloglines.)



Sorry about that. It was meant for another forum - I posted it in the wrong browser window.


----------



## stargazer (Dec 14, 2007)

Oh, OK.  Regarding Nancy's post, I never know whether I'm subscribed to a thread or not.  I sometimes receive notifications, and I sometimes don't.   I think (but am not sure) that my default is set to subscribe me automatically to any thread upon which I comment.  But it doesn't always do so.


----------

